# Lighting....T5 HO vs LED



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

I am debating which type of lighting to purchase for my 55gallon tank soon to be planted. I am curious what you guys have to say on T5 HO lights compared to LED lighting, any thoughts??? I am leaning towards the LED as of right now, specifically the Marineland setup. Whats the main difference between the Marineland single bright and double bright. Also, could i get away with one for a 36inch tank and stretch it out to 48, or should i just buy the larger one? Thoughts, Advice, Experience? Thanks guys.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

The LED lights are not strong enough to keep plants going good in a 55 gallon aquarium. Unless you make your own. I would go for the T-5 fixture.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks BigDog, yea i have read a lot in the past day about that....what do you think of this coralife light (Coralife Dual Fixture High Output T5 Aquarium Light Fixture at PETCO) ??? this is how i am currently leaning


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I have this light. It is one very nice light. I would go for it. Just make sure it comes with freshwater blubs and not saltwater blubs.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

^ Agree,make sure the lights are for freshwater.

FWIW,i have a Nova Extreme T5 HO for my 29 and i love it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Marineland claims that their LED light is good for plants if you get the reef ready lights. They are 10000K lights, but that is fine for plants.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I was talking to a employee of a well knowen store. The employee said do not wast your money on the new Marineland LED for saltwater. It is not worth the money. They sell alot of saltwater stuff there. I would not personally use this light for a planted aquarium. Before you know it you will be getting into some nice high light plants and you will want the T-5 HO lights.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

The one i am looking at is on sale for $140, but comes with 10,000k daylight & actinic blue bulbs....i assume i would just have to replace the actinic blue with a 67k plant bulb right? think that would cut it?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey falcoo for all that just order the T5HO light from here T5-ho 4ft / 2LAMP Aquarium lighting you can have it sent to you with either 2 white 6700k bulbs or 1 6700k bulb n 1 pink rosete bulb and onky for $99.99 shipped to jersey. Other wise you will be spending $140 for that other light and then another $20 to switch out the blue bulb. And I have seen some good reviews on there lights.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just recently purchased this fixture with 2 54W HO T5 bulbs from aquatraders.com and I love it, my plants are growing super fast and the tank is really bright. heres the link of the one I got:
Odyssea T5 Aquarium Lighting
I am getting a lot of algae with the light though and some of the more experienced people on the forum said it was too much lighting for my tank. they also have t5 2 X 48W bulb setup which is a little lower. best thing is that its only $60. hope this helps


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

thats true i've been told the same so I thunk I will be going with this one from petsmartAqueon® Freshwater T5 Light Fixture - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart its only a reguler T5 with 2x28w bukbs for a total of 56w of light but should still work good and be able to keep longer light times.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

If I was you I still would go with the T-5HO lights. You will be happy you did.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey falcoo I just found this other light for cheap. I saw it in aquarium center in blackwood but looked it up to find it cheaper. U can get it in either a T5HO or reguler T5. I like it because it has 8 L.E.D.s built into it. But it comes in 10,000k n blue accentic. But the reguler T5 2x28w is only $65 plus $10 or the T5HO 2x54w is $113 plus $10 shipping.

This is a link so u can see all of the lights
Deep Blue SolarMax T5 Strip Lights

But if u look it up through amazon they have it at the prices I wrote up top


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Those lights r cool cause they have independent switch for each bulb. But the L.E.Ds r on 24/7. I think im gonna go with reguler T5 n just buy a pink bulb. And if memory servse me right.ur r from cherry hill right? If so u should deffinently check out dominic at aquerium center in blackwood. He has the best stock of fish around jeresy. Not the cheapest but not the most exspensive either. Like the T5HO light above he sells in his store for $133 which isnt that vad considering the cheapest I found was $113 online.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would never buy a Deep Blue product. I bought one of there products and had a problem with it. I had to fight with the company to get my money back. It took over 2 months.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey big dog which product did u get? I've heard bad things about the 4 bulb kits with the 24hr light timer. But no real bad things about there 2 bulbs. 

Plus falcoo I called aquarium center and they can order these for us. It is $75 which on line would be $65 plus $10 shipping. Plus they told me for the 1st 3-6 months they would exchange in store. I asked about returns and they said the same thing cause they used to sell the 4 bulb but 1 out every 3 they had to exchange so they stopped selling them and only sell there 2 bulb ones


----------

